# This One Song.



## singforsam (Jul 12, 2007)

i found this song the other day bored at work and thought id share it. its called "late night randezvous" by this singer Carl Thomas feat. E40. i normally dont get on R+B but its pretty chill. hear it here: www.myspace.com/carlthomas 
sound good?

-sam


----------

